# Open Evening



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Very excited that I have got my open evening next week and will be that much closer to starting the prosess towards ICSI.

Just wondering for those of who you have already been, roughly how long does it last? Figured that if driving all the way to Cardiff, then I might as well make the most of it and make some plans for after it has finished. Hmm maybe a nice meal down the bay!!

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think its about 30/40 mins mandy


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya mandy and good luck

where are you from


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

HI mandy 

ours took about an hour, but depends on how many people ask questions lol.. good luck with it


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi girls and thank you.  

I'm just outside Carmarthen Kara, how about you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in pembrokeshire so not far from you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi mandy

iv'e got my open evening the week after your 17th sept. have you been given a tic appointment yet.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Not far at all Kara, I love Pembrokeshire esp Tenby.

Havent had a TIC appoint yet queenie. Have you? I thought that was sent on after the Open Evening??


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

The clinic will send out  a TIC appt for you a day or so after you've attended the open evening. My open evening was in early May and my TIC appt they sent me was for the end of June. The open evening i attended lasted about 40 mins. At the TIC we just signed the consent forms and they discuss a date to start treatment.

Good luck

Moth x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Moth  It all a waiting game, but knowing what to expect makes it easier. Woohoo not long now!! Hope I'm not being nosey, but you say you had your TIC in June so have you had treatment yet, orabout to embark on it?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks pix and moth. i no how you feel pix i can't wait to get started on this rollercoaster i so hate waiting.

moth i think i read before that you live near abergavenny so do i. good luck with your tx moth.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Pix - had to wait until September as they couldnt fit me in during August, guess it's a busy month. Just waiting to see if the drugs work!

Queenie, i'm sure you're appts will be here before you know it! Hang in there!

Moth x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Moth.

Queenie looks like we are around abouts the same time scale with your open evening the week after mine. Perhaps we'll be sharing the rollercoaster ride!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes it does will be nice to have someone going through it at the same time. 

i spoke to one of the nurses on friday and she said that after the open evening we will get our tic app but if we want we can have tic app and planning together will be about an hour long. she said if self funding that will be approx 2 weeks after open evening. 

not sure what treatment we will be having now as we have been told we won't need icsi as dh SA came back fine, think it will be either iui or ivf if they don't fine anything wrong with me when i have scan on monday.

good luck moth wlth the drugs.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Always good to share the ups and downs   I


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oops not sure what I done there, it got posted half way through writing reply!! If you self funding Queenie then you prob be few steps ahead of me once you have been to open evening. I'll be having ICSI on NHS.

Is it today you were having scan? Hope all was well?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

had scan today with deb she was lovely. she found a small fibroid. don't no much about them but when i asked if that was the reason i wasn't getting preg she said she didn't think so and i asked if they would have to do anything about it she didn't think anything would be needed. so i hope all goes ok. she did say that i should be able to do one cycle of ivf before christmas. i hope i can but also im really scared about it. 

mandy do you know when you will be able to start icsi.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

debbie is lovely   im not clued up on fibroids but im sure someone will reply soon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie.. i have a small fibroid also.. i was told that most women have them at some point but dont know because they dont have "dildo" cam    ... if it was anything of concern i am sure they would have told you, hope this helps a little


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie

small fibroids are very common. when will you get dates etc?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks girls

just been reading up about fibroids sometimes the internet can be a wonderful thing and other times it is not far too much information to worry about

popsi did you have to have anything done about your fibroid

have open evening on 17thth sept then we will get tic app, deb said that it will be about 2 weeks after tic she also said that we can have tic and a planning app together if we want, so i hoping to do that save having to drive to the heath twice.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie.. nope nothing she is living there quite comforably not affecting anything


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

didnt sally have fibroids too ? how is she hope she ok she hasnt been on for months now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi pix trix.

how did open evening go.

Did they tell you when you will get a tic app. hope you don't have to wait too long for one.

did you go to the bay for a meal after.

queenie x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Queenie,

Open evening was good thanks. Informative-although, i am sure as with many of us alot of it already researched!!

We were told that the TIC appoints would be posted out the day after and if we hadnt received it within 2 weeks to ring them. True to their word they were posted and mine arrived today. Appoint not until the 12th. November, so another waiting game. So when I was so sure I would be having ICSI this year at long last, it doesn't look like it. I am happy to start as soon as possible after the appointment, although with christmas the following month I doubt they'll be going ahead, but I can keep my fingers crossed. 

Now anxious because in the new year they would have to start implementing the guidelines of only replacing one embryo instead of 2  

Well can keep hoping!

Yeah we had a lovely meal down the bay. A trip for an appoint is always an excuse for a good time and when finally go ahead with treatment plan on booking into a hotel and chilling!!

Hope your evening goes well and let us know when yo get you TIC appoint. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am glad your open evening went well

you could probably down reg over crimbo or just after....ive done that


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Kara.

I'd be happy to down reg over crimbo if couldn't do it before. Suppose just a matter of waiting to see what is said at TIC now. My cycle is so irregular, they'd prob haveto regulate that, tho guessing!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah just see what they say

things will soon get moving


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Queenie hope your open evening went well last night. You should have an appoint come through by sat. Hope it is soon for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie

come and tell us how it went hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi
sorry i haven't been on been busy.

well went on wed to ivf open evening. it went well although i have read lots i still found that there was loads to take in. came out feeling exhausted. janet did a talk then the lovely lyndon did. not many questions asked at the end. i did speak to lyndon about et as i'm worried about that due to finding hsg very very painful. ( when i had hsg the doctor tried to get the cathater in but found it difficult said he didn't think he would be able to do it. i was crying so much i practically beg him to do it. he did eventually but he said cervix was small and tight.) any way i explained this to lyndon and he said that they could sedate me or dilate my cervix that when thye do ec they can have a look. so was pleased i asked.

after open evening went to cardiff bay for a meal at nando's yum yum.

any way the next day i phoned clinic because deb has said i could ask for a joint tic and planning app. well i spoke to deb and she has booked me in on this wed. can't believe how quick. put phone down and started shaking thinking god this is really happening.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done queenie you are on your way now ! try not to worry bout et it is fine when i had a smear just before my last transfer the nurse said she couldnt get to my cervix she did in the end tho   yet on all 3 transfers there has been no problem at all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news queenie

keep us posted


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats great new Queenie, not long now. Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Are you self funding?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww thats good news queenie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks everyone for your messages.

yes i'm self funding my mum is helping us out bless her- she has been saving for a new kitchen but when we found out we needed ivf she offered us the money said she would rather us have a go than have a new kitchen. can't thank her enough for helping us.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done queenie, not long now and you'll be starting the jabs


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats really nice of your mum queenie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Brill news Queenie. It is well on the way now! Good luck for Wed, will  be waiting to hear how you get on!

Your mum is fab!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Queenie, hope you ok.
How did TIC go for you?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi pix

well i had tic and planning app and all is good. i start down reg on 11th oct  am booked in for a baseline scan 27th oct and deb estimated that ec will be week beg 10th nov.
so on count down now till first jab.

also been very lucky as gp has agreed to fund one cycle.


how are you pix


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix

how are you?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I not too bad thanks Kara and Queenie. On a desperate mission to try and loose weight before TIC in November. BMI at around 31 0r just below at the moment and would hate to get to this stage and be told that waiting until I have lost weight. I don't understand it, I have never had a problem with my weight but over the past few years it has gone up by about 3 stone and I cannot shift it. Perhaps it's my PCOS?? I don't overeat and get loads of exercise, so do not understand.

That my moan over!

Real close for you now Queenie. Lot's of luck to you. Keep us updated and take special care of you during it all x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi PIx,

I am tryin to get my weight down aswell. Went to open evening on Wednesday and was shocked when they said if your BMI was over 30 they wouldn't fund.  
Like you I was hoping to have started before christmas, when open evening appt came I thought great - Finally we are about to begin. But haven't had TIC appt yet and they said they were so far behind looks like new year now. Sucks hey!! Yet more waiting 

Liz XX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

liz welcome to the happy home on ivf wales

time will fly by believe me, take this time to do some things you can;t once you start tx!

get some good vitamins so you can start them in the new year or before, i use pregnancare but im not taking them at the moment as they are expensive and im not gona have a natural miracle


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi kara,

Think I have sent you a message on another board. Oh well. can't keep up with it. There is a thank you and post floating around cyberspace somewhere. !!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there Liz

Good luck with the weight loss. I have gone up, not down!! Have just come back from holiday that my excuse! Decided to rejoing the gym....

I see from another post that you have now had your tic appoint good luck with that. Mine is Nov 12th. So looks like we both be in 2009
x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

That will be great Pix, if we rae both in early 09. We will be able to exchange horror stories and help each other through the roller coaster that is awaiting us. Lets hope that 09 will bring lots of positives, folllowed by baby induced sleepless nights and lots of shopping for prams and nice things!! 

I am considering buying new weighing scales as the ones I have currently keep telling me things I don't want to hear!!   And I haven't been on holiday yet. Going in 2 weeks, in half term and can't wait. We thought we would be having treatment last July/Aug so didn't book a summer holiday and boy do we need one now.

Phoned to see if I could put my TIC and planning appointment together but they said they don't know yet. Hope they can as that will take some time off the wait. 

But if not it will be here before we know it and it will be 'injections - here we go again'.

take care everyone and keep smiling


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Liz, when I had my tic appt they checked what stage of your cycle everyone was at so that those who could due to dates could start asap.  That meant some got planning appts really quickly. Unfortunately my cycle was at the wrong stage so I waited a few weeks before the planning appt.

Do you know whether you need day 1-3 bloods? You may have already had those done recently enough with your IUI's or maybe they'll want you to have more done.  Otherwise as long as your planning appt is before Day 21 you'll be fine. 

Loads of luck!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Laura, that's great to know. had my day 1-3 bloods last week when I recieved my TIC appointment. The nurse squeezed me in during her lunch time (bless her   ) but then went on to butcher me. I think she used the bluntest needles she could find to repay for desturbing her lunch 

But musn't grumble. Gonna get my diary know to see when my dates are. Fingers crossed and thanks again chickadee


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Liz, it sure would be good to go through it at the same time. 

As for scales and weight loss, I am using the wii fit. Not sure how accurate it is, but it is great fun!!

Did you manage to get your planning and TIC appoints together?


----------

